# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Выход из депрессии: что для этого нужно?

## Простоя

Есть тут те, кто вышел или успешно выходит из депрессии?
Что вам реально помогло, и как вы нашли свой путь?


У меня депрессняк уже больше 10 лет. Начался как реакция на стресс кризисной ситуации в семье родителей (унижения, ругань, физическое насилие и т.д.). Я выросла в этой атмосфере и не знала, как приспособиться к миру "нормальных" людей. 

Однажды я поняла, что не хочу жить под могильной плитой депрессии. На тот момент у меня уже начались физические изменения в организме из-за недоедания, недостатка физ. активности и т.д.

Здоровые люди часто любят взбадривать депрессивных призывами вроде "хватит лежать - лучше сделай что-нибудь полезное!", "полюби себя" и т.д. 

*НО! Просто осознать, что ты устал от депры, встать с койки, поставить себе цели и начать действовать НЕ ДОСТАТОЧНО!*

Допустим, если даже депрессивному удалось поднять себя за волосы из болота уютной своей кроватки (набрался стимулянтов, витаминов, АДов...), он далеко не уйдет ПРОСТО ДЕЙСТВУЯ в направлении к своей цели. 

Вот пример. Человек хочет найти друзей или девушку/парня. Начинает действовать, лишь бы только не лежать. И что??? :Mad: 

Ему не хватает опыта, умения оценить свои силы и объем необходимых усилий для достижения цели, знания окружающих и реальности внешнего мира, навыков общения в таких ситуациях, умения постоять за себя и т.д. 

Он наступает на грабли, делает эпические ошибки и путается в ситуации. Снова впадает в депрессняк и делает выводы, что он был прав - он неудачник и ничего не получится у него.

Выход? 

Найти опытного психотерапевта, который бы помог соразмерить свои силы с реальным миром. Помог бы создать план, что делать сначала, что потом. Помог бы научиться мыслить объективно (не осуждая себя за любой промах, не вешая ярлыков...)...


И эта работа с терапевтом занимает ГОДЫ. У меня во всяком случае все идет по шагам. 

Но штука в том, что все-таки можно научиться мыслить и жить по-другому, не причиняя нестерпимую боль себе и окружающим. Жизнь, конечно, не сахар, но можно переживать трудности, не страдая ТАК сильно, как мы (депрессивные и другие "психи") привыкли.

----------


## Игорёк

проанализируй свои эмоции и выбери то что на твой взляд помогло (или хотябы отвлекло) тебе в данный период жизни, из того что доступно. Мне в свое время очень помог мопед.  




> Ему не хватает опыта, умения оценить свои силы и объем необходимых усилий для достижения цели, знания окружающих и реальности внешнего мира, навыков общения в таких ситуациях, умения постоять за себя, и т.д.


 Надо всеравно пробовать. В ситуации с мопедом например можно было пойти дальше: Примерно раз в 2 недели, проезжая мимо девченок на улице те просили меня прокатить, но я просто игнорировал эти просьбы. Хотя ничего не стоило мне порадовать девченок и самому разбавить своё унылое состояние. И когда я принял решение согласиться на эти просьбы - с той поры их больше не было, по закону подлости видимо. Короче-говоря не надо запариваться по мелочам, и особо не думать при принятии подобных решений.

----------


## Простоя

> Короче-говоря не надо запариваться по мелочам, и особо не думать при принятии подобных решений.


 То есть ты не испытывал каких-то страшных обломов, когда начал действовать, заниматься чем-то в реале? Или просто сумел не зацикливаться на них?

У меня общение с противоположным полом принесло больше проблем... Теперь я просто избегаю каких-либо контактов. Это травма получилась. Потому что не с того края подошла к теме. Теперь вместо депрессняка, мне еще придется эту травму как-то разрешать. А все потому что поспешила жить как все "нормальные" люди, будучи такой псих больной. Может у меня просто оч тяжелый случай, не знаю.

----------


## Ваня :)

Мою депрессию как рукой сняли таблетки. Но она у меня была вторичной. Так что полагаю в десятки раз проще, чем при БРЛ и БДР.

----------


## Dementiy

Моя затяжная депрессия понемногу прошла после того, как я устроился на полноценную работу (полный рабочий день + дальняя поездка).
Ну а неудачи на пути - это просто отговорки. 
И нужны они нам лишь для того, чтобы вернуться в привычное болото.

----------


## neji

для начала нужен какой то смысл жизни и стимул
знать, зачем всё это? зачем проходить через весь этот геморрой, зачем учиться жить?

----------


## Игорёк

> Моя затяжная депрессия понемногу прошла после того, как я устроился на полноценную работу (полный рабочий день + дальняя поездка).
> Ну а неудачи на пути - это просто отговорки. 
> И нужны они нам лишь для того, чтобы вернуться в привычное болото.


 Это не отговорки, а вопросы здоровья, физического и психики.

----------


## Игорёк

> То есть ты не испытывал каких-то страшных обломов, когда начал действовать, заниматься чем-то в реале? Или просто сумел не зацикливаться на них?
> 
> У меня общение с противоположным полом принесло больше проблем... Теперь я просто избегаю каких-либо контактов. Это травма получилась. Потому что не с того края подошла к теме. Теперь вместо депрессняка, мне еще придется эту травму как-то разрешать. А все потому что поспешила жить как все "нормальные" люди, будучи такой псих больной. Может у меня просто оч тяжелый случай, не знаю.


 Эти действия не такие напряжные. Заплатил другу, поехали с ним на грузовой машине и купили. Надо выбирать посильные задачи. А общение с противоположным полом тут не в счет, я не собирался знакомиться, приставать или что-то еще. 
Что у тебя не сложилось с пп ? какие проблемы принесло ?

----------


## Простоя

> Мою депрессию как рукой сняли таблетки.


  Повезло. Не всем таблетки помогают. 
Хотя я подозреваю, что у меня тоже вторичная (как результат неправильной жизни).




> Моя затяжная депрессия понемногу прошла после того, как я устроился на полноценную работу (полный рабочий день + дальняя поездка).


 Тоже повезло. Так держать!
А я вот загрузила себя до завязки, а все равно че то невесело.




> для начала нужен какой то смысл жизни и стимул
> знать, зачем всё это? зачем проходить через весь этот геморрой, зачем учиться жить?


 Это очень важный вопрос. У кого-то ответы находятся сами собой, а кому-то приходится потрудиться и над этим.

----------


## Простоя

> Эти действия не такие напряжные. Заплатил другу, поехали с ним на грузовой машине и купили. Надо выбирать посильные задачи. А общение с противоположным полом тут не в счет, я не собирался знакомиться, приставать или что-то еще. 
> Что у тебя не сложилось с пп ? какие проблемы принесло ?


 
Посильные задачи у каждого разные. Кому-то даже с кровати встать будет великим достижением. Или на балкон выйти покурить(постоять) пять секунд. 

У меня, например, на улицу выйти. А вот в кафе с кем-то общаться я не могу (впадаю в ступор, жуткий страх...).

Отношения м-ж вообще ад для меня. Непосильная работа над собой. Я даже взгляд держать не могу, поведение скованное. Да и мне сейчас надо элементарным вещам научиться (не бояться идти по корридору, входить в класс с достоинством, ...). В общем, отстала я в развитии, и не понятно, когда теперь нагоню (если вообще).

Вот как тут не впасть в депру от этого осознания. 

Интересы( как ты писал в дневнике) у меня есть, но общацца я не умею. А людям не комфортно с зажатым человеком, вздрагивающим от каждого звука. Так что мне еще далеко до нормы.

----------


## neji

> Отношения м-ж вообще ад для меня. Непосильная работа над собой. Я даже взгляд держать не могу, поведение скованное.


 вопрос поиска человека, который бы снисходительно отнёсся к твоим странностям

----------


## Простоя

Теоретически можно найти кого-то такого.

Но больше хочется все-таки выйти из депрессии. Только не понятно, как это сделать.

----------


## Pechalka

Выход из депрессии - у каждого свой, увы :Frown:

----------


## Игорёк

> Посильные задачи у каждого разные. Кому-то даже с кровати встать будет великим достижением. Или на балкон выйти покурить(постоять) пять секунд. 
> 
> У меня, например, на улицу выйти. А вот в кафе с кем-то общаться я не могу (впадаю в ступор, жуткий страх...).
> 
> Отношения м-ж вообще ад для меня. Непосильная работа над собой. Я даже взгляд держать не могу, поведение скованное. Да и мне сейчас надо элементарным вещам научиться (не бояться идти по корридору, входить в класс с достоинством, ...). В общем, отстала я в развитии, и не понятно, когда теперь нагоню (если вообще).
> 
> Вот как тут не впасть в депру от этого осознания. 
> 
> Интересы( как ты писал в дневнике) у меня есть, но общацца я не умею. А людям не комфортно с зажатым человеком, вздрагивающим от каждого звука. Так что мне еще далеко до нормы.


  Это не критичные качества для девочки. В какой-то степени даже привлекательные.

----------


## Севастьяна

> Допустим, если даже депрессивному удалось поднять себя за волосы из болота уютной своей кроватки (набрался стимулянтов, витаминов, АДов...), он далеко не уйдет ПРОСТО ДЕЙСТВУЯ в направлении к своей цели. 
> 
> Вот пример. Человек хочет найти друзей или девушку/парня. Начинает действовать, лишь бы только не лежать. И что???
> 
> Ему не хватает опыта, умения оценить свои силы


 Думаю что таким стеснительным малоопытным людям надо объединиться ,приехать к друг другу и пожить вместе ! Т К такие люди в отличие от большинства смогут понимать друг друга..

----------


## qwe

> Есть тут те, кто вышел или успешно выходит из депрессии?
> Что вам реально помогло, и как вы нашли свой путь?


 Сейчас понимаю, что в свое время мне очень помогла любознательность, я любила читать и имела какой-то круг интересов. и каким бы трупом я себя не чувствовала, как бы тяжело не было, ради хорошей книги, я могла себя поднять. Интернета, к моему глубокому сожалению, у меня тогда не было, а если бы был, понимаю, насколько меньше ошибок я бы совершала. И, как только интернет появился, за первый год ситуация начала меняться очень быстро. Это был очень существенный сдвиг с мертвой точки. потому что я перестала зависеть от цен на книги и вкусов знакомых. и смогла наконец-то читать и смотреть то, что интересно мне и потихоньку начать жить своей жизнью, а не сплошным подстраиванием под окружение и компромиссами.

----------


## Dementiy

> потому что я перестала зависеть от цен на книги и вкусов знакомых. и смогла наконец-то читать и смотреть то, что интересно мне


 Но позвольте, очень много интересных книг можно взять в библиотеке (совершенно бесплатно).
К тому же, те у кого был компьютер, но не было интернета, всегда могли прочитать любую экзотику в текстовиках. 
У меня до сих пор где-то пару CD валяется с кучей книг и старым добрым ICE Book Reader-ом.

Что касается интернета, то в нем никто и ничего не читает (ибо неудобно).
В интернете юзер сидит в соц. сетях/форумах, играет в игры, слушает музыку, смотрит/качает фильмы и бесцельно блуждает (серфит).

----------


## qwe

> Но позвольте, очень много интересных книг можно взять в библиотеке (совершенно бесплатно).
> К тому же, те у кого был компьютер, но не было интернета, всегда могли прочитать любую экзотику в текстовиках. 
> У меня до сих пор где-то пару CD валяется с кучей книг и старым добрым ICE Book Reader-ом.
> 
> Что касается интернета, то в нем никто и ничего не читает (ибо неудобно).
> В интернете юзер сидит в соц. сетях/форумах, играет в игры, слушает музыку, смотрит/качает фильмы и бесцельно блуждает (серфит).


 уж не знаю, чем мой скромный пост привлек ваше внимание)) 
а) В библиотеке не все есть, а уж то, что я люблю - попробуй достань, даже если есть эпизодически. и на библиотеку нужно время. а у меня тогда работа была такая, что я домой только переночевать и поздороваться приходила, и то не всегда. Вот, когда после этой работы слегла - появился компьютер и время))
б) "не зависеть от цен" - читай - "нет денег")), какое там CD
в) какой юзер, в каких сетях сидит - это его личное дело. я же радостно дорвалась в свое время до того, что мне долго было не доступно)

Но, опять же, жизнь показывает, что у каждого свои предрасположенности и особенности. Кому-то поможет завести собаку, кому-то, пилить, строгать.. кому-то лыжи и прочее. Кстати, на всех одновременно хорошо действует природа. Это, пожалуй, универсальное средство.

Наверное можно даже уточнить. вокруг меня практически не было "друзей по интересам". А это можно заменить только информацией. Человеку нужны единомышленники и родственная среда, потому что только так он может адекватно развиваться, самовыражаться. Это очень серьезная подпитка для личности.

----------


## Простоя

> Наверное можно даже уточнить. вокруг меня практически не было "друзей по интересам". А это можно заменить только информацией. Человеку нужны единомышленники и родственная среда, потому что только так он может адекватно развиваться, самовыражаться. Это очень серьезная подпитка для личности.


 Точно подмечено. Интернет - такое благо. Особенно когда друзья по интересам и круг единомышленников - недоступная мечта. 
Информация, созвучная твоей личности очень помогает не заболачиваться. 
А я еще люблю на музыкальные концерты ходить (которые бесплатные или дешевые).

----------


## Dementiy

> и на библиотеку нужно время. а у меня тогда работа была такая, что я домой только переночевать и поздороваться приходила, и то не всегда.


 Но выше вы писали буквально следующее: "как бы тяжело не было, ради хорошей книги, я могла себя поднять". 

Разумеется, один раз в две недели поднять себя и потратить 2-3 часа на поход в библиотеку, затарившись там кучкой книг, не просто тяжело, а практически невозможно (требует нечеловеческих усилий).
Понимаю...




> "не зависеть от цен" - читай - "нет денег")), какое там CD


 Работать по 25 часов в сутки, и не иметь возможность купить болванку за 50р. - это ужасно. Я вам сочувствую.
Не иначе как вас похитили рабовладельцы-арабы и заставляли работать за еду.

P.S. Ладно, извините что "прицепился".
Просто, когда я вижу противоречия, мне трудно удержаться (математическое образование способствует).
Больше не буду.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## qwe

> Но выше вы писали буквально следующее: "как бы тяжело не было, ради хорошей книги, я могла себя поднять". 
> 
> Разумеется, один раз в две недели поднять себя и потратить 2-3 часа на поход в библиотеку, затарившись там кучкой книг, не просто тяжело, а практически невозможно (требует нечеловеческих усилий).
> Понимаю...
> 
> 
> Работать по 25 часов в сутки, и не иметь возможность купить болванку за 50р. - это ужасно. Я вам сочувствую.
> Не иначе как вас похитили рабовладельцы-арабы и заставляли работать за еду.
> 
> ...


 да, нет, какой же математик, вы наверное следователь)), математики понимают, что такое выход за пределы плоскости. вы оригинально к вопросу подходите.
вопрос был: "что вам помогло". мне помогло вышеназванное. это констатация сбывшегося факта.
нельзя вернуться в прошлое и переделать его. и сейчас все прошлое уже не актуально)

Вы не поверите, но в ЦНБ, как и в районных библиотеках нет, ну например А.Подводного. тем более свежих изданий. и многого другого нет. П.Успенский был, 2 экземпляра, такое выдают либо на 3 дня научным работникам и сотрудникам либо в читальном зале. речь же не о художественной литературе. Но вы хотите что-нибудь покритиковать  :Wink:  есть и другой аспект у этого всего, причем решающий, как без опыта узнать, что именно за авторы тебе нужны? Но вы наверное знаете) мне приходит в голову только ясновидение, как метод. но я им не владею)

а насчет рабовладельцев)) есть заработки, и есть статьи расхода у каждого свои. нет у меня намерения всю биографию написать, по крайней мере сейчас. вам придется поверить на слово, без доказательств))

----------


## Dementiy

> да, нет, какой же математик, вы наверное следователь)), математики понимают, что такое выход за пределы плоскости. вы оригинально к вопросу подходите


 Вы знаете обо мне больше чем я сам?  :Big Grin: 

Довольно.
Не тратьте свое время на пустые разговоры со мной.
Лучше пишите в своей теме о проверенных способах выхода из депрессии, ведь вы для этого зарегистрировались на форуме.
А то нехорошо получается: люди ждут но пока ничего конкретного не услышали.

----------


## qwe

> Лучше пишите в своей теме о проверенных способах выхода из депрессии, ведь вы для этого зарегистрировались на форуме.
> А то нехорошо получается: люди ждут но пока ничего конкретного не услышали.


 там ключевое слово "потихоньку". раз в неделю) никто не ждет))

----------


## Dkfl

Да больше очиковал от форума депресия не опустилась ни на микрон шо пользы занял голову на два часа от дурных мыслей ..родственников близких не стало работу потерял и не предвидится.. героям слава в рот им кило печенья.Блин а вот пришло в голову а шо я так а может как Герострат и польза обществу.....Извините если не туда написал поправьте просто еслиб не написал то.....

----------


## Maullar

_Мне Золофт выписали для этого_

----------

